# Carter K9 Presents Certification Weekend!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We might drive out to this event in Tempe Az. with Earl.
Carter K9 Presents Certification Weekend!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh neat! Let me know how it goes  I shall bookmark their website since I live in phoenix and their site says they offer training for bully breeds!


----------



## Carter K9 (Mar 12, 2011)

We had a great time. Wish more people would have made it out. We did have a nice turn out. 
We will be having another Certification Weekend again later this year so stay tuned. 
Rockaholic please feel free give me a shout if you need help.

Shane
Welcome!


----------

